

Why Obama’s tech-savvy team couldn’t make Obamacare glitch-free - damienthomas42
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-fix/wp/2013/10/09/why-obamas-tech-savvy-team-couldnt-make-obamacare-glitch-free

======
hga
A ridiculous attempt at excuse making. Or put it this way:

When the very first thing claims a campaign technology team doesn't have hard
deadlines ... like, oh, the day of the election, and before that the day of
each primary and/or caucus, not to mention the convention, I realize the
author is not living in the same universe as I am.

E.g. lets say the people building the system said "we need one more week";
that wouldn't work for an election, but for Obamacare it would have been a
surmountable embarrassment.

(Of course, with requirement changes occurring into September I'm sure it
would have taken more than an additional week, but that's to illustrate the
principle of absolutely hard vs. not so hard deadlines.)

